# Orient: Mako, Mako Xl Or Excursionist?



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

I've stashed a little cash and sold some old casios and I have an amount of money to spend on the next watch (Â£100 or thereabouts).

I am very happy with my SKX009, but rather than another Seiko, I quite fancy an Orient.

I have heard and read good things about the brand generally, but can't quite make up my mind which of their watches I like most.

I've narrowed down to three:

Mako










Mako XL










Excursionist.










All are diver-style, all quite big. I favour the black for the Mako, lume dial for the XL and the dark grey for the excursionist (as in the pics I have swiped)

All thoughts very welcome!

Many thanks in advance,

Alex.


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

If you already have an skx009, go for something that looks a bit different. To me the Mako is too similar to the 009. The bottom one is really interesting though. I like the dark grey dial a lot.


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

yesenoj said:


> If you already have an skx009, go for something that looks a bit different. To me the Mako is too similar to the 009. The bottom one is really interesting though. I like the dark grey dial a lot.


I'd agree - think the excursionist looks nice and a little different from the other too - I might have to have a look for too!


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

The first one does it for me, the Mako. If you like the SKX009 you'll love this one. It's just different enough from the 009 to my mind but similar enough to stay in your 'familiarity comfort zone'.

However if you're after a complete change go for the white faced one, the Mako XL.

The bottom one, the Excursionist, doesn't seem to be able to make up it's mind what it is. It looks 'confused' somehow.

Please note that this is my opinion only. The final decision is yours and yours alone. Good luck with whatever you decide on and wear it in good health. 

Don't forget to let us know what you decide on and let us have your impressions once you've had it a while.


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

I like the excursionist (GMT)

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

The Mako XL in black or blue if your wrist can accommodate its size. Not the full lume though, very few makers know how to make such a thing and Orient is not one of them. You should have black hands and markers for a full lume dial to make sense. Also, Orient lume isn't usually very good. Can't even be compared to Seiko or Citizen or regular superluminova.

The Excursionist is a good looking watch and very different from a usual diver. In fact, although it is 20ATM WR (air diver ratings), I don't think it's a diver at all. It's a GMT, land orientation thing (sun compass on the bezel), so a bit like a Seiko Atlas AKA Landshark.


----------



## Dewi Sant (Jan 23, 2013)

Loving that Mako XL - it's very different to most diver type watches. That's the one [email protected] got for - but then, I am in the market for a white / light dial watch as most of mine seem to be black or darl coloured

D


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

The Excursionist also exists in white... and blue.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

The black Mako does it for me. I must get an Orient this year. The 2 pictures Kutusov has posted are very, very good.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Yellow Mako every day, my favourite dive watch!










Actually my only dive watch!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

That yellow one is special.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

I am no closer to a decision, although I do like the look of the yellow Mako now as well!


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

The black & yellow Mako's for me. I think the Mako XL would look better with different colour hands though.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

AVO said:


> Yellow Mako every day, my favourite dive watch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, no wonder it's your favourite!!! It's your only one so it's your favourite and your worst too!

Seriously, yellow??? You should found a yellow club with Roger... :tongue2:

Mach, can we call in the drones with yellow watches? Oh, wait... you have a yellow beast...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> Mach, can we call in the drones with yellow watches? Oh, wait... you have a yellow beast...


No & no I haven`t got a yellow beast but maybe one day I will


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> No & no I haven`t got a yellow beast but maybe one day I will


You don't? What is it then? Orange?


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

it's not easy. Orient has a lot of different watches... and usualy all interesting..

good luck


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

i have the black Mako and although i like the watch, this is the second one i have had where the date doesnt line up in the window, i sent the first one back, although annoying i am now used to it,but it might be too much for some, if you look at the pic in the first post it shows this quite clear.


----------



## urzamoon (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks a lot for posting this. I do love that Mako one. Ever since I joined this forum I was on lookout for some nice Orient... and I think I just found the one I want. Thanks again


----------



## Rolandski (Feb 5, 2013)

Cant beat the 'Mako' great build and quality for the price, love my blue its a great watch and currently running at about +3 secs


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > No & no I haven`t got a yellow beast but maybe one day I will
> ...


*Orient M-Force CEX04001MO, cal.46G41 21 Jewels*










It was purchased from Roy & made it`s first of many appearances on the forum on the 1st June 2005 at 05:10 PM, I did tell you to go and get eyes tested :nerd: :lol:

BTW, just in case you`ve forgotten, I also have it`s blue brother...

*Orient CEX4001DO cal. 46G41 21 Jewels*












& to get things (nearly) back on topic, here`s my Pepsi Mako...

*Orient CEM65006D EM85CS 21 Jewels*


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> It was purchased from Roy & made it`s first of many appearances on the forum on the 1st June 2005 at 05:10 PM, I did tell you to go and get eyes tested :nerd: :lol:
> 
> BTW, just in case you`ve forgotten, I also have it`s blue brother...
> 
> *Orient CEX4001DO cal. 46G41 21 Jewels*


Well, I was more inclined to think it was my memory but now... is that blue? Always though it was black... :blush2: :blind:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > It was purchased from Roy & made it`s first of many appearances on the forum on the 1st June 2005 at 05:10 PM, I did tell you to go and get eyes tested :nerd: :lol:
> ...


Admittedly it is hard to see but yes, it is a dark blue :wink2:


----------



## urzamoon (Dec 2, 2012)

I will blame original poster for my actions! Yup I got that Orient Mako (black face), arrived on Thursday. Just couldn't resist it's such a good looking watch. Will post some pictures once my new strap arrive as I am not keen on bracelets and all my existing straps are 20mm, where this one is 22mm.

Anyhow thanks for showing me my new love


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

In a strange twist of irony, I have just bought a Black Monster from sales corner here! Glad to have generated some good Orient talk- do think I will be getting one in the near future though. They are very handsome watches and such good value.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

apm101 said:


> In a strange twist of irony, I have just bought a Black Monster from sales corner here! Glad to have generated some good Orient talk- do think I will be getting one in the near future though. They are very handsome watches and such good value.


Mach will be glad that all his input led to that... consider your membership terminated


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Here's mine that I just added a few weeks ago. The thing will fit a guerrilla, can't figure out how to take out a link or 2 without really pounding on it! So the plastic is still on it, may turn it... who knows?? Very nice watch for the money, though I think I gave like 75 bucks for it (46 pounds!). 




























Like the 'ceramic-esque' bezel and the 'spiral' work on the crown.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> apm101 said:
> 
> 
> > In a strange twist of irony, I have just bought a Black Monster from sales corner here! Glad to have generated some good Orient talk- do think I will be getting one in the near future though. They are very handsome watches and such good value.
> ...


Funny thing is, the main driver for not choosing one of the Orients was that I found it so hard to choose between them! I kept wavering between particularly the Mako and Excursionist. The Monster just came up and I didn't have to worry any more. Except that now I have to consider what next...

Oh what a lovely game!

Hope Mach is not going to chuck me out...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

apm101 said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > apm101 said:
> ...


It`s your choice...










or

:giljotiini:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

The Devario (looks better on bracelet if you can find one):

(link deleted by user; does not connect to proper site)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

normdiaz said:


> The Devario (looks better on bracelet if you can find one):
> 
> (link deleted by user; does not connect to proper site)


I've googled that... is it this one?


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Yep, that's the one. i've only seen the bracelet version on PMWF's sale forum. The seller indicates Orient USA no longer sells it;. (Looks good on that blue-stitched strap too.)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

normdiaz said:


> Yep, that's the one. i've only seen the bracelet version on PMWF's sale forum. The seller indicates Orient USA no longer sells it;. (Looks good on that blue-stitched strap too.)


Well, the one on the photos is mine and I never knew it was called that. I reckon you can probably still get one from some Eastern European country as that seems to be Orient's strongest market. At least they have tons of models that you don't see on the Japanese, US or western European websites...


----------



## carlt69 (Feb 26, 2010)

I'd go for the Mako XL, I got my dad one and for the money it's an amazing deal


----------



## adz313 (Feb 23, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> normdiaz said:
> 
> 
> > The Devario (looks better on bracelet if you can find one):
> ...


The devario looks a lovely watch, must keep my eye out for one.

Particularly on a leather strap


----------



## Oxcitizen (May 1, 2012)

Mako... on my hit list this year!


----------



## urzamoon (Dec 2, 2012)

That's my Mako 

Was waiting for NATO strap to take pictures, but strap disintegrated before I could take them (flebay special), ordered another one this time from more respectable source


----------



## joe le harki (Feb 21, 2013)

congratulations it's the CEM65001 Orient isn't it, i love this watch, never see her with a nato, hope to see your picture soon


----------



## urzamoon (Dec 2, 2012)

joe le harki said:


> congratulations it's the CEM65001 Orient isn't it, i love this watch, never see her with a nato, hope to see your picture soon


Heh nice that is the exact model, I'll get a picture as soon as it arrives 

Choice of Nato is more of a comfort thing than anything else. Being in IT and having wrists on keyboard or stuck inside servers most of the time - Nato just feels more comfortable than bracelet. I'm still in the "break-in" mode, so trying to get used to bracelet. My 710 already said that Nato is for boys and bracelets is for men so there you go. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## urzamoon (Dec 2, 2012)

So that's how it look on black Nato. It's definitively more comfortable to wear than bracelet. Especially when applying some pressure to my wrists - on bracelet I was in fear it would just snap. Not decided on the looks yet tho...


----------

